# OS auf USB-Stick/SD-Karte/ext. Festplatte installieren?



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier einen alten Asus Eee PC 900 rumstehen, dessen SSD sich aber ziemlich selbst zerstoert hat (das war eine SSD der ersten Generation oder so, und die hat einfach ihre Altersgrenze ueberschritten).
Ich moechte diesen PC aber als ganz simplen WLAN-Adapter benutzen, da mein eigentlicher Rechner keine WLAN-Karte hat, und evtl. zum nebenher skypen. Nur mit der internen SSD haengt sich echt alles auf und das ist ewig langsam.

Frage: Macht es Sinn, (wahrscheinlich) Linux auf einem externen Medium zu installieren und die SSD komplett abzuschalten?

Von einem USB-Geraet booten geht, allerdings weiss ich nicht ob von SD-Karte und Festplatte auch.


----------



## Jimini (2. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst Linux generell von Diskette, optischen Datenträgern, Festplatten, SSDs und Flash-Wechselspeicher booten. Letztendlich limitieren da nur die Distributionen. Hast du dir schon etwas ausgeguckt? 
Bei Flashkarten müsstest du zudem noch ein bisschen was optimieren, dass das System nicht unnötig auf den Datenträger schreibt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Das ist schon mal gut. Letztendlich ist es mir ziemlich egal, welche Distribution, ich benoetige nur 3 Funktionen:
- Mikrofon/Webcam
- Skype
- Shared Internet Connection
Umso weniger die Distro vom Rest hat, umso besser, mir waere es lieb wenn der Rechner in nur ein paar Sekunden hochfaehrt (bei der alten Hardware, 900MHz Celeron + 1GB DDR2-RAM).

Ach ja, und SD-Karte waere aus optischen Gruenden am schoensten, weil die im Laptop drin steckt, habe allerdings grade nur eine 4GB Class 4 rumfliegen. Externe Festpl. und USB-Stick wuerden halt am Rand raustehen und unnoetig rumfliegen.


----------



## Jimini (2. Oktober 2011)

Eine Bootdauer von wenigen Sekunden wird sich mit den genannten Datenträgern nicht realisieren lassen, da bräuchtest du schon eine SSD. Du kannst dir ja mal beispielsweise die Ubuntu Netbook Edition ansehen: Ubuntu Netbook Edition - Download

MfG Jimini


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Nagut, ich sag mal weniger als 30 Sekunden waere top. Meine "WLAN-Karte" sollte auf jeden Fall gleichzeitig mit meinem Desktoprechner hochgefahren sein.


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Und wie ist das mit den "Beschreibungen" der SD-Karte? Ist das so schlimm?


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Warum funktioniert denn das USB Stick erstellen nicht? Habs gemacht wie hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick

Aber bekomme Fehler:

```
---------------------------
Installation failed
---------------------------
An uncaught exception was raised:
[Error 5] Access is denied: u'F:\\ldlinux.sys'
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------
```

Wobei F mein USB-Stick ist.


----------



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich musste den "Universal USB Installer" benutzen, anstatt dem mitgelieferten, dann ging die Installtion.

Bootzeit ist jetzt 62 Sek. von Knopfdruck bis online, aber was solls, immerhin klappt es ueberhaupt.


----------



## Jimini (3. Oktober 2011)

multimolti schrieb:


> Und wie ist das mit den "Beschreibungen" der SD-Karte? Ist das so schlimm?


 
Siehe hierzu beispielsweise SD Memory Card
Zudem solltest du deine Partitionen mit der Option "noatime" mounten, so dass nicht bei jedem Zugriff auf eine Datei das Datum dieses Zugriffs ins Dateisystem geschrieben wird. Ferner könntest du noch den Loggingdienst deaktivieren, da hier je nach Konfiguration im Falle eines Problems sehr schnell sehr viele Schreibvorgänge ausgelöst werden können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Oktober 2011)

Damn small Linux wäre auch eine Alternative. Das hat nur etwa 50mb. Siehe DSL information und Installing to a USB Flash Drive - DSL Wiki


----------

